# Illegal trapping around Duchesne killed dog



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

I know this should probably be in another category, but I wanted to get this in front of enough people. MY Dad lives in the cabins just Southeast of Duchesne, up on the hill. A trapper has been running unmarked coyote traps on the private property without permission. My Dad's Brittany was trapped twice last week and a neighbors dog was trapped the week before. My dad pulled the traps and turned them into the local game warden. The trapper ended up leaving a note saying he knew who took them and he was going to get him. 
I guess he got his revenge. This last Sunday his dog was shot and driven over 5 miles away and dumped. He only found her from a tracking collar. If anyone knows of someone trapping in that area or bragging about killing someone's dog please PM me with any info. I would sure appreciate it.

This dog was my Dad's best friend and he is hurting pretty bad. I am a trapper and feel like when trappers do something like this it hurts public perception. I plainly spoken, it is just despicable.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear about what is going on down there. I hope you can find out who this is and work things out. Best of luck.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Sounds like it is time for some surveillance work in the area to nail this sucker. 

I wished that I was closer to give you a hand.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

What a puke I have a cabin on current creek mountain not to far from your dads place. I am headed up this weekend I am also going to take 5 of my trail cameras and set them up for you guys. hopefully we can get this guy or at the least some pics of him. Sorry for your dads loss I would jave a hard time not doing some pretty horrible stuff to a guy that did thst to my dog


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Duchesne mini ranches area?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I hope they get this guy!!! sorry for the loss of your dad's best buddy.....Other than getting rid of nuisance animals on ones property, is there much money in trapping these days?


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

Who would kill someones pet? What a coward.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

You guys are being much nicer than I would be, if anyone ever harms our dogs they would meet the same fate one way or another.


----------



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your dad's loss, that's terrible. And it definitely (like you said) brings bad publicity for all the good, ethical trappers. I hope you guys can get down to the bottom of this, and have justice served for your dad and his dog. 
Utahgolf, 
There isn't much money in trapping right now. Most spend a lot more on gas then they will ever recover  Last year, fur prices were way up, but now they have dropped and I've heard they are going to take a while to recover (possibly never as high as last year).


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

HunterTanner said:


> Utahgolf,
> There isn't much money in trapping right now. Most spend a lot more on gas then they will ever recover  Last year, fur prices were way up, but now they have dropped and I've heard they are going to take a while to recover (possibly never as high as last year).


However if you are targeting coyotes and can pick up a couple a day then the bounty will pay off fairly well.


----------



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

^what Critter said, good point.


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

Bowdacious said:


> Duchesne mini ranches area?


 Yes. That is the place


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Bucksnort said:


> Yes. That is the place


First off, I'd be careful screwing around with anyone whose first impulse is to kill a pet, that's the action of someone with dangerous psychotic tendencies.

You think it might be someone who lives in the area though? It seems like it would be a pretty small chance that someone would be driving in from out of the area, and happen to be sitting watching your dad take the traps and know what his dog looks like, and not have their comings and goings noticed by your dad or his neighbors.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

That is pure B.S. I hope you find out who did it!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

30-06-hunter said:


> You guys are being much nicer than I would be, if anyone ever harms our dogs they would meet the same fate one way or another.


Just when I think I couldn't hold a forum member in a lower regard you continue to surprise me Mr 30-06 hunter.

So if I am reading this correctly, if someone killed your dogs YOU would retaliate by killing that human being? I love my dogs but to put an animal or pet life before a human life is a mental disorder, and most often presented by animal rights activists. If my dogs were killed I would contact law enforcement and try to prosecute to the fullest extent of the law, also seeking compensation in civil court. No animals life is worth that of even a criminal scum bag. I believe I have the law on my side regarding this groundbreaking concept.

Concerning animal vs human life; I heard a comedian once say he would kill all the pandas in the world if it meant saving one junky with AIDS. I always like that quote.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Airborne said:


> Just when I think I couldn't hold a forum member in a lower regard you continue to surprise me Mr 30-06 hunter.
> 
> So if I am reading this correctly, if someone killed your dogs YOU would retaliate by killing that human being? I love my dogs but to put an animal or pet life before a human life is a mental disorder, and most often presented by animal rights activists. If my dogs were killed I would contact law enforcement and try to prosecute to the fullest extent of the law, also seeking compensation in civil court. No animals life is worth that of even a criminal scum bag. I believe I have the law on my side regarding this groundbreaking concept.
> 
> Concerning animal vs human life; I heard a comedian once say he would kill all the pandas in the world if it meant saving one junky with AIDS. I always like that quote.


I don't know about that, most days I think my dog is a better person than me.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Airborne said:


> If my dogs were killed I would contact law enforcement and try to prosecute to the fullest extent of the law, also seeking compensation in civil court. No animals life is worth that of even a criminal scum bag. I believe I have the law on my side regarding this groundbreaking concept.


This is what every sane and logical person would do. I'm positive when it comes down to it, people on these forums who say otherwise really don't mean it and wouldn't want to spend their lives in prison.... I don't even have dogs, even though I like to chukar hunt ;-) but if someone killed them I could tell you in an alternate universe they would meet the same fate. But in this universe I would do exactly what you said to do.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

HunterTanner said:


> Sorry to hear about your dad's loss, that's terrible. And it definitely (like you said) brings bad publicity for all the good, ethical trappers. I hope you guys can get down to the bottom of this, and have justice served for your dad and his dog.
> Utahgolf,
> There isn't much money in trapping right now. Most spend a lot more on gas then they will ever recover  Last year, fur prices were way up, but now they have dropped and I've heard they are going to take a while to recover (possibly never as high as last year).


I was wondering if somehow fur was in demand and this was leading to a bit more desperation by a few trappers.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Airborne said:


> So if I am reading this correctly, if someone killed your dogs YOU would retaliate by killing that human being? I love my dogs but to put an animal or pet life before a human life is a mental disorder, and most often presented by animal rights activists. If my dogs were killed I would contact law enforcement and try to prosecute to the fullest extent of the law, also seeking compensation in civil court. No animals life is worth that of even a criminal scum bag. I believe I have the law on my side regarding this groundbreaking concept.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I would not kill a person for killing one of my dogs, but I would bet if the cops sent in a police K9 after said scumbag, and that scumbag started shooting at the K9 the attending police officers would shoot the scumbag to try and stop them from shooting the dog.
> ...


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

utahgolf said:


> This is what every sane and logical person would do. I'm positive when it comes down to it, people on these forums who say otherwise really don't mean it and wouldn't want to spend their lives in prison.... I don't even have dogs, even though I like to chukar hunt ;-) but if someone killed them I could tell you in an alternate universe they would meet the same fate. But in this universe I would do exactly what you said to do.


You are right of course, talking and doing are two different things, it's just the whole idea behind animal worship that bugs me. Unfortunately I see modern America moving in that direction.

To the OP, I hope you find justice.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Airborne said:


> You are right of course, talking and doing are two different things, it's just the whole idea behind animal worship that bugs me. Unfortunately I see modern America moving in that direction.
> 
> To the OP, I hope you find justice.


I have the same hangups. We have had to put down one dog in the past 6 months and have another one that will be put down within the next two or so. I fully appreciate the fact that they become "part of the family".

That said, my sister just put down a dog on Monday that they have had for 14 years. Tough going? You bet. Not fun at all. For the past two days though I have heard comments like "it's like burying a loved one" or worse yet "it's like burying a child"................sorry it's not. Not even close. It is an animal. It is a dog. I would sooner bury a dog a day than to ever have to bury one of my kids.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Well said Mr Muleskinner


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> This is what every sane and logical person would do. I'm positive when it comes down to it, people on these forums who say otherwise really don't mean it and wouldn't want to spend their lives in prison.... I don't even have dogs, even though I like to chukar hunt ;-) but if someone killed them I could tell you in an alternate universe they would meet the same fate. But in this universe I would do exactly what you said to do.


 I agree. I would have to hold back because when it is all said and done, it is still a dog. Dogs come and go in our life. Some more quickly than we would like. My dad is more attached to his animals. I hope he does not encounter the person who did this.

One challenge we have found is none of the law enforcement agencies really seem to care. After finding his dog, he immediately drove her down to the sheriffs office and they were quite dismissive and uncaring. They were even a bit snarky according to his words. They were not really interested in looking into it. So he is just left with a dead dog and no way to really address it.

I am looking for info so we can take it to LE so maybe they will show a little more interest because the individual who did this is a menace to society and a sociopath IMO.


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

It seems like it would be a pretty small chance that someone would be driving in from out of the area said:


> The guy's note said he saw my dad and his dog on a game camera.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Bucksnort said:


> The guy's note said he saw my dad and his dog on a game camera.


This guy sounds scary and dangerous, I hope they catch him before he harms someone or something else.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

thats messed up...get some surveillance put in and find out who it is...evidence will be key to locking this guy up.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, pretty disappointing to find such an apathetic law enforcement group. Would they not even file a report? It might be interesting to meet with the sheriff himself, someone who does answer directly to the people??


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I would certainly be filing a report-
to say I would off the SOB would be wrong. I would be hunting the SOB down though with every ounce of my being and wallet- To say it's not like losing a loved one- you are right- been there- to say I wouldn't beat him- that's entirely another story.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

What happened to the Lion that crazy assed rancher had? Find the guy, get the lion, big barn, sell tickets. Just like the Romans waging Christians versus Lion matches.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

A guy with his mental disorder is not going to restrict himself to only harming animals.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Drama......


----------

